# Heart skips something terrible (worried sick)



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, so when I was first diagnosed with graves and after bisoprolol. My doctor put me on 10mg of propranolol twice a day. That had no affect on my rapidly beating heart. So she upped it to 20mg twice a day. It helped so much with my pounding heart and slowed it down quiet a bit. However, now I am noticing so skipping that makes my heart feel like its jumping around in there. It woke my up lastnight and it is a horrible feeling and again a few minutes ago. It's been going on for a while, but it doesnt happen everyday. I have been under a lot of stress and I wonder if this could be it. I have been taking my clonapin because I know it can help with palps too. I wonder if I should go back to the cardiologist..he is the one that found out that I was hyperthyroid and sent me to an endocrinologist? Does anyone else have this or had this problem..I am getting scared!:sad0049:


----------



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

Please excuse my grammar..I like to blame that on graves..LOL!


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Jenful. I feel sorry that you feel so bad. I just wanted to let you know that I have had that, and still get them once in awhile. I did a stress test, numerous ekg's, and I wore a 48hr. heart monitor. They say I have a mitral valve prolapse which supposedly is harmless. I took there word and just tried to deal with it. ( I did notice it comes more when your stressed. ) It kept up and my GP was going to put me on beta blockers, then called me and decided to approach it in a different manner. That's when They checked the thyroid nodule in my neck and found that it had grown. My thyroid levels are fine though. Atleast I think. Just wanted to let you know you are not alone, and I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Debbi


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I am hyper and get the skipping beats too. I take a beta blocker and while it helps with the crazy fast heart rate, it seems that it doesn't touch the skips. I saw cardiologist and he did a full work-up and decided it's annoying but not damaging. They come and go... I'll have them for a few weeks and then they go away for a few months. They too are so bad they'll wake me - it scares the heck out of me.
Just thought I'd share my version of events...


----------

